# Does negotiation run the risk of rescinding an offer?



## mohit2k12 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I was offer a Job by an Italian company starting their operation in Dubai. But the salary was way below my expectation. And terms and conditions were also not favorable. I tried to negotiate.

I sent them a mail clearly pointing my concerns. They responded with in 5 days with an amended offer. They agreed to giving some small perks and revised some terms and conditions. But salary was same citing the market trend. I was not satisfied. 

So I sent them another mail very politely and expressed to them my willingness to join the company but with request to increase my HRA which was very low considering the high living expenses. 

At the same time, I let door opened for both saying I am looking forward to join your company very soon. 

Now its has been seven days. And I have not heard from them. I want them to convey what they have decided soon. 

So would they respond with another amended offer ?

Would they come back and tell me we can't make an increase.?

Or they would simply rescind the offer? And if they do so would they inform me of their decision?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In Dubai, business etiquet sometimes is highly lacking. They may respond, may not respond. 

The rates they are offering are a great deal of the time lower then what most could live on comfortably, but the issue is that there is still a line of people who will take the offer at those lower rates. And many times it is that they will be ok with a body who can fill a seat and understand the very basics of what the position is, rather then an experienced person who can do the job well. Which comes back to the customer service/hr issue you are experiencing....


----------

